# What color will she throw?



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

All right, I need a little help with some detective work... I'm going to look at a Quarab mare tomorrow that I think I may just be bringing home tomorrow if she lives up to the expectations I have of her. However, I'd like to see if I can't figure out what she'll throw if/when I breed her. I know the bloodlines on the sire's side (Unforgiven Secrets Quarter Horse), but not the dam's. This mare is registered with AHA (MAGICS SECRET ACCOUNT), and her dam is an Arabian named AZ KAREYMISTANI (one or two letters might be off - I'm looking at a slightly blurry picture of the registration pictures). If anyone has access to the Arabian database online, you should be able to find information on the mare and her dam.

I'd really like to know if she can throw a black foal and what those chances are. I'm using http://www.horsetesting.com/CCalculator2.asp to calculate those chances, but I really need to figure out Agouti genes, which I'm trying to do through looking at her sire and dam. Here's what I got so far:

Her Sire is a buckskin dun, with parents that were another buckskin dun and a chestnut. From this I can deduce that his genes were heterozygous for the Agouti gene, and therefore she could carry either the dominant or recessive version from him. (I used Mountain View Farm - What color will I get? to figure that out).

I have no idea what color her dam is. If anyone who has access to the AHA database can help me out with that, I'd really appreciate it. Of course, if no one does, the lady who's selling her will probably know the dam's color. In that case, if you can tell me any information for what I can expect from different colors, I'd appreciate that as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Additional Info*

Since this mare is a palomino with a dunskin sire, I know that she carries at least one recessive Agouti gene - it's possible for her to throw a black foal, and now I just need to know what the dam is to determine the chances of throwing a black foal.

Please let me know if I've made a mistake! Thanks!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Agouti can hide on red, so her dunskin sire could very well be homozygous for agouti and she may or may not carry it. 

You are also not accounting for whatever stallion you may breed her to's genetic makeup, which will affect the resulting foal just as much as your mare.

Feel free to play around with the color calculator, just make sure you at least have heterozygous for settings you are unsure of (unless it is something like Silver and the horse is a non-carrier) or else it will skew the results.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm assuming a heterozygous black  I'm just trying to figure out what her genetics are so I can play around with different sire colors.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you want to know... Test her. That is the only want to know for sure what her agouti status would be. You know she is only carrying one cream and is homozygous red. Agouti... well no way of knowing that for sure unless you test her.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

From my experience with AHA, they list the arabs on the pedigree with year born, color,and registry color all on their papers. Under the name they list the year of birth, after the year they foaled there is a letter code for the horse's color. K- black. G- gray. B- bay. C- chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, they list the color with AQHA as well, but I didn't have access to the AHA registries. Either way, her front legs were just barely crooked, so I decided to pass.


----------

